
Largest public employee salary database posted online - SQL2219
https://www.forbes.com/sites/adamandrzejewski/2018/12/11/making-a-fortune-19-million-public-employees-across-america-cost-taxpayers-nearly-1-trillion/#214bce143b67
======
SQL2219
you wonder why college costs so much?

Nearly 10,000 employees of the University of California system pulled down
more than $200,000. This includes 65 highly compensated public employees who
made between $1 million and $3.6 million.

Across the country, some of the largest salaries were paid out to athletic
coaches at public universities. The retired football coach at University of
Oregon received a $558,689 annual pension, and the fired Arizona State
football coach got a $15 million payout. Nick Saban, at the University of
Alabama, made $11 million.

~~~
Haxker
Colleges make money from football programs, the 10,000 employees you mention
are an big issue, but you destroy your point by not knowing Nick Saban makes
the school money and brings in huge alumni donors

